# Special Characters!!??



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just looking through all the army books not so long ago and noticed there are actually ALOT of special characters that I never see ANYONE use. Ovbiously there is a reason but I was just wondering what Special characters do you guys use and how do you classify them? The ones that I seen this how I would class them.

Over Powered for their points.
Grimgor Iron Hide
High Elf Prince Imrik, Dragonlord
Teclis, the Loremaster
Warlord Queek Headtaker
Vlad von Carstein

Under powered for their points
GorBad IronClaw
The Masque
Malekith, Witch King on Black Dragon
Overtyrant Greasus Goldtooth
Skrag the Slaughterer
Skaven Vermin Lord

Ok for their points sometimes
Azhag The Slaughterer
Deathmaster Snikch
Throt the Unclean
Lord Skrolk
Louen Leoncouer, King of Bretonnia
The Green Knight
Kairos Fateweaver, Oracle of Tzeentch
Skulltaker
Prince Althran
Archaon, The Everchosen
Wood Elf Sisters of Twilight on Forest Dragon

Just suck
Morghur, Master of Skulls
Malagor, the Dark Omen


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You think the King of Bretonnia is Ok for his points? Maybe he would be if he was 500 points cheaper.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

There aren't rules for Imrik anymore... he was written out of the last army book.

Otherwise for high elves, I'd say Caradryan is a good buy. Even in death he screws your opponent over.

From my lizardmen, I'm going to say it now- Kroq-Gar is freaking stupid. For 200pts less I can make an Oldblood on Carnosaur that runs rings around him. He makes one of the worst units in the book- Cold One Cavalry- a core choice. His magic weapon is a shitty little magic spear that gives extra combat res. This might be OK, but everything is steadfast now, so in most cases it means jack shit. His one saving grace is his Hand of the Gods, but even that only works in his front arc. Underpowered for his points.

All the other lizard characters are pretty cool. Chakax makes an awesome bodyguard for a slann. Looking at Gor-Rok, he looks like a pretty good buy as well. Kroak may be a little overpriced, but under 8th edition he got much better, so he's probably worth it now.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have Imrik, im either gonna use him for a dragon prince for my high elves or convert it to a vampire riding an undead dragon. :victory:

Gothic


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I use lord Kroak for my lizardman army, but I ocassionally feild him as just a normal Slaan.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Your calling Skrag underpowered for his points when pretty much every tournament competative ogre list takes him? :shok:


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

the other 2 main special characters that are seen in a lot of tourney's are the troll king and wulfrik, both of them are very good for the cost and l believe that the troll king is Over Powered for his points.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NoHeresyOnlyTruth said:


> Hey guys, I was just looking through all the army books not so long ago and noticed there are actually ALOT of special characters that I never see ANYONE use. Ovbiously there is a reason but I was just wondering what Special characters do you guys use and how do you classify them? The ones that I seen this how I would class them.
> 
> Over Powered for their points.
> Grimgor Iron Hide Yep
> ...


Bladhiofjasdoifc


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Prince Althran is the lord on griffon from the IoB set. I wasn't aware that he had his own ruleset, however.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

coke123 said:


> Prince Althran is the lord on griffon from the IoB set. I wasn't aware that he had his own ruleset, however.


If you look close it is just a normal princes stats.

As for a special character I use occasionally I find that Konrad von Carstein and the packmaster skweel are decent for their points.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

to quote Vaz:

abkjdfkajerhehnbakdhrk

Not sure what helpful notes this is doing. More of 'this dude is worth it'! boasting. 
To me, a special character is worth it if he can bring something different to the table. We all can build a Bad-A** lord/ hero for our armies, but they need to bring something unique and amazing for their cost.

For example: 
Slugtounge is just 10 points shy of 200.

lvl 2 shaman. MUST take lore of death.
 regen
 poisoned attacks.
 Not so good, right? A lvl 2 bray shaman is just over 100, can take several lores (not limited) and could take 4+ ward and still be cheaper.
but....
Slugtongue has "curse of the famine fiend" and gives the beastman army a great 'a-bomb'. Which, we don't have. ​ This is an example of why a special char might be worth it. you have to figure out if that char is worth the cost.

Some out there, are just too nasty for their cost. (see: Tecilis) These often are WOEFULLY underpriced and the person playing them knows it. 

From my Point of view, the beastmen characters are in line with their book. 20% overpriced for everything. However, some are genuinely useful.
Khazrak
Ghorros
Slugtounge
Brass-bull
arguably Malagor...but still over-priced for what he does.

Many characters out there are so expensive, they'll never see the light of day.

Ie: anything above 600 points.


----------



## stevebucknor1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I was just looking through all the army books not so long ago and noticed there are actually a lot of special characters that I never see ANYONE that how to use it. There are so many special characters in it. You can use from there and there are lots of benefits having this special characters. This is really amazing and outstanding.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

the masque is freaking stupidly gd for her pts right 90pts she can take out warmachines easily reduces units ld in a fear causing army meanin more ws1 and easier to break units and a 3up ward sorry but how is she underpowered


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Most special characters are a little underpowered for their cost, regardless of the army book, but have some sort of special ability or abilities that may make them worth taking. That's more or less universal. 

Teclis is indeed broken, and as many threads have mentioned, he's THE most broken character in the game right now, enabling you to cast with IF every turn, without suffering any consequences.

I don't think Grimgor is that overpowered, mainly because you must take a unit of black orcs with his army, that (if I'm remembering correctly) must be attached to him. If the unit's too small he can be shot to death, so you have to include a lot in the unit. What results is an enormous point sink that moves at infantry speed. Most opponents will probably just avoid it.

Any Lord riding a monster, and any Lord that is a monster (greater daemons and such) are not that good of a deal right now. Template attacks, especially cannons, are just far too effective against them, and if they die early, then your army is out its general.

As a longtime Ogres player, I assure you that Skrag IS underpowered, but only because Gorgers are now underpowered. Skrag lists used to be the most competitive Ogre build out there, but ever since 8th edition, I haven't found a very good use for them. It's just too easy for your opponent to swing/turn a unit around, and shoot them to death. Also, with the new steadfast rules, its very unlikely to break anything. All they're good for is hunting war machines, and Scrap Launchers do that better.

Gold Tooth is alright, but you'll almost never be able to play him, because of his incredibly high cost.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Barely any special character is underpriced, here are the ones that are underpriced in my opinion:

Teclis - Don't need explanation
Caradryan - He is just good and if you don't know him, I'll give you one piece of advice, don't throw a character in a challenge with him, "you're fucked one way or another"
Korhil - He is a beast in close combat, GW+ASF+Paired Weapon = Dead enemies
Grimgor - He is a monster, but he and his unit are a great point sink, but you got a bucket load of other cheap troops to make up for that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Have to say the only special characters I own are teclis, tyrion, caradryan and skrag... and I never use tyrion anymore (barely ever use my HE).

Skrag is actually undercosted- he can be taken without a tyrant and although is double the cost of a s'master he doesn't need a tyrant to be taken (so is a cheaper way of getting a lv4 mage). He is basically awesome as well- can take on almost anyone in the game and as soon as he causes a wound in combat (hello bull charge) gets returned to full wounds and gets regen (that can't be dispelled- its so damn easy to stop trollguts ever being helpful).

He was slightly better in the old rules where you couldn't ever take a s'master at under 3k points and toothcracker meant skrag became T7, so S3 units couldn't touch him (lol) but he's still nasty. A little irritating that he's on a 50mm wide base though- he can't go into units, he must sit at their side if he joins, so doesn't count for ranks and can't get S bonuses to his bull charge.


On the other end of the spectrum Gresus Goldtooth is at least 2* overcosted... halve his points and I might start to think about taking him as a bit of a joke but he would still be rubbish for his points: auto rally for everyone he can see (unless you leave him in a corner thats almost no-one), M4 so he slows down your unit and about as good in combat as a tyrant with the tenderiser... and feth all saves (ok a 4++ against shooting, but then he should be in a unit).

Although I would mention the 2 sisters: IMO the best WE SC in 7th is now almost totally redundant. Their survivability was why they were useful.. but now 1 cannonball and everyone's dead... just about the fastest way of blowing 500+ points: give me a highborn or a ancient over them everytime (at least the ancient has a ward save vs most cannons).


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

Special Characters for Special Prices!


----------

